# Newark-On-Trent @ UK Autumn Motorhome & Caravan Show, Newark



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at UK Autumn Motorhome & Caravan Show, Newark in Newark-On-Trent, Nottinghamshire starting 02/09/2016

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=882

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

scottie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JimM has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Mazy (Aug 24, 2016)

*New Attendee Added*

Mazy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all
Has anyone else booked for Newark I have just been informed by members that they have booked and will be attending.it is not to late to book you just wont get the £5.00 discount
George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
Advanced booking closes at 10am on the 1st September,it will cost 45.00 the 5.00 discount time has passed.
look forward to see a few more members there.
George


----------

